# Gravel bike with cantilever rim brakes? Anybody doing that?



## UkeDoggie

I've been out of the biking scene for a while, but have noticed the current trend for road bikes equipped with disc brakes, i.e. gravel bikes.

I'm wondering what need do disc brakes fill in most cases, apart from better braking in wet weather? Unless you're doing a lot of that, it seems like extra cost, weight, less wheel options.

I remember when most cyclocross bikes had cantilever brakes, and I had one, and it had excellent braking power! I admit to being a "fair weather" biker for the most part, but I recall traversing muddy terrain without big issues. Simple to monitor, adjust, and keep clean too. 

From what I remember about disc brakes, it could be a recipe for constant aggravation on a cheaper bike, especially.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## rideit

This has never been discussed.


----------



## velodog

rideit said:


> This has never been discussed.


Well it's about time that somebody brought it up.


----------



## UkeDoggie

Thanks guys! I'd forgotten about all the general differences between the cycling community and the running community! It's coming back now...


----------



## rideit

Runners don’t search?


----------



## crossracer01

All my gravel/cross/touring bikes are cantaliver brakes. Sure the new stuff is cool but I’m a fair weather rider who has more then enough power with my Cantis . 

I just upgraded some brakes on my surly long haul trucker to cantis and it’s amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M-theory

One advantage to disc brakes is not having to deflate the tire in order to remove the wheel. That's the one pet peeve I have with the cantilever.

Aside from that though, the cantilever performance was always very good.


----------



## old_fuji

Man, nobody actually answered the guy! My road bike is sort of a catch-all: one of the old Nashbar touring frames that they were selling about 10 years back, full Shimano 105 groupset, and some old (narrow) 29" MTB wheels that'll fit some fat touring tires for road rides or cyclocross tires for off-road use. I had some old Shimano cantilever MTB brakes from the 80's that I used, but those squealed horribly despite braking nicely. I wound up with a set of cheap Nashbar cantis with Koolstop pads that feels so good!


----------

